# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  اخرین راهکار برای بدست اوردن درصد 40-50 ریاضی و فیزیک رشته تجربی

## elninio

سلام به همه دوستان 
میخواستم نظرتون رو در این باره بدونم
برای ریاضی و فیزیک رشته تجربی بهترین و اخرین راهکار چه چیزی هست برای بدست اوردن درصد 40-50
کدام منابع و کدام مباحث؟

(لطفا اخرین و بهترین راهکار رو پیشنهاد بدین چون مشکل خیلیاست)
با تشکر

----------


## Moghadam

> سلام به همه دوستان 
> میخواستم نظرتون رو در این باره بدونم
> برای ریاضی و فیزیک رشته تجربی بهترین و اخرین راهکار چه چیزی هست برای بدست اوردن درصد 40-50
> کدام منابع و کدام مباحث؟
> 
> (لطفا اخرین و بهترین راهکار رو پیشنهاد بدین چون مشکل خیلیاست)
> با تشکر


سلام

سوال بسیار خوبیه.

برای کنکور تجربی میتوان ماهیت دروس ریاضی و فیزیک رو یکسان فرض کرد و برای این مدت باقی مانده سیاست مطالعاتی مشابه درنظر گرفت.

اگر تا کنون  در این دروس مباحثی رو قبلا مطالعه کردید به بازخوانی مطالب خوانده شده پرداخته ( از روی جزوه یا کتابی که قبلا از روی اون آموزش دیده اید ) و به سوالات سراسری داخل و خارج پاسخ بدید.بدین ترتیب در زمان کمتری میتوانید مطالب بیشتری جمع بندی کنید.
سپس درصورت وجود تایم اضافی به مطالعه مباحث جدید بپردازید.

اگر تا کنون مطالعه نداشتید از روی بودجه بندی کنکور سال های اخیر مباحث تست خیز رو انتخاب کرده و با اولویت بندی ( از لحاظ تعداد تست و آسانی و دشواری فراگیری ) به مطالعه بپردازید.و بعد از اتمام هر مبحث تست های برگزیده و تست های سراسری داخل و خارج رو بزنید.
پیشنهاد میشود که برای آموزش از کتاب جمع بندی مهروماه استفاده کرده و تست ها رو نیز از یک کتاب تست با محوریت موضوعی بزنید.

به یادداشته باشید حتما تک تک تست های کنکور سراسری مبحث مورد مطالعه را بدقت بررسی کنید و به تیپ های سوالات توجه کرده و به حافظه بسپارید.


موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## elninio

ممنون
لطفا باز هم نظرات مفیدتون رو بفرمایین

----------


## elninio

منابع و مباحث کارساز و نتیجه اوررتون رو اعلام کنین لطفا

----------


## MAHSA

چندتا مبحث که واست راحتتره انتخاب کن از رو ی جزوه یا درسنامه کتاب کمکی بخونش بعدم تستای کنکورهای سالهای اخیر رو بزن چندبار تستا رو حل کن که خوب متوجه بشی-----من خودم فیزیک رو درسنامه های گاج نقره ای میخونم----ریاضی هم هر مبحثی از رو ی کتابی میخونم

----------


## helix

بابا اینکارا فایده داره اما درعین داشتن نداره :Yahoo (112): 
چونکه همیشه طراحای کنکور علاقه به سوپرایزه امسال  ما داشتن ...مثله پارسال چون ازمبحثی که هر سال تو کنکور میومده سوال نیووردن وبالعکس
شما بخون اما اگه انتظار رتبه4000داری ازخودت رتبه 5000درنظر بگیر :Yahoo (111):

----------


## sina

ریاضی:آمار+احتمال+حد+مشتق+ا  تگرال(مطالب ساده و پرتستی هستن)

فیزیک=پیش 2 + مطالبی از پایه ک واستون سادن

----------


## elninio

ممنون از همه 
بیشتر مشارکت کنین و از منابع هم بگین
(دلیل تاکیدم دست کم گرفتن داوطلبان بر این دو درسه)

----------


## elninio

منابع ریاضی تجربی
مهروماه جامع
تخته سیاه
ابی کانون
ریاضیات منتظری
خیلی سبز
گاج
مبتکران
و...

منابع فیزیک تجربی
گاج نقره ای
خیلی سبز
مهروماه
کانون
فار
و....

به نظرتون بهترین و کارسازترین کتاب های بالا برای درصد 40-50 کدام است؟

----------


## elninio

منابع زیست
گاج نقره ای
خیلی سبز
الگو
مهروماه
تخته سیاه
و....

منابع شیمی
مبتکران
خیلی سبز
مهروماه
گاج
و....
کدام بهتر و نتیجه دار تر است؟

----------


## elninio

up

----------


## Parastoo jahani

دوست عزیز نمیشه به طور دقیق گفت کدوم کتاب از همه بهتره چون اگه اینجوری بود همه میرفتن یه کتاب مشابه میگرفتن.دلیل معروف بودن یک کتاب علاوه بر اصولی بودن آن کتاب اینه که سلیقه افراد بیشتری با اون کتاب همخوانی داره .
اگه میخوای بهترین کتاب رو انتخاب کنی چندتا از معروفترین کتاب کار های هر مبحث رو که بیشتر بچه ها از اون میخرن رو انتخاب کن و بعد برو تو سایت هر کدوم از این کتاب ها و نمونه pdf اش رو دانلود کن بعد خودت بررسی کن و ببین کدوم کتاب مطابق با سلیقه و سطح (ضعیف،معمولی، قوی)تو هست .
مثلا ممکنه تو یه درسی کتاب های گاج بهتر ومعروفتر از خیلی سبز باشن ولی این حتما دلیل نمیشه که کتاب های گاج با سلیقه و سطح تو همخوانی داشته باشه .شاید تفاوت کیفیت  گاج با خیلی سبز ۵یا۱۰درصد باشه ولی خیلی سبز برا تو بهتر باشه و راحتتر بتونی‌ بخونییش.
درضمن اینا همش مثال بود قصدم تخریب گاج یا تبلیغ خیلی سبز نبود.

----------

